# Is my frog pregnant?



## ConfusedFishMaker (Apr 1, 2012)

I purchased an African Dwarf frog about two weeks ago to add to my 35 gallon tank with other community fish. Each day i notice the frog is getting fatter and moving less. I just bought two other frogs and compared to them the first frog doesn't move. So is my frog pregnant? What else could it be?

Also i have a Cherry Barb and a rainbow shark their both semi aggressive sometimes they fight while the Shark is being territorial (staying in one area of the tank all the time) the barb is "patrolling" the tank. What should i do?


----------



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

I dont believe it would be pregnant, most frogs layeggs then the male fertalizes the laid eggs. I could be wrong though, i would google african dwarf frog breeding to see information about the whole process. African dwarf frogs are good pets/additions to the tank, hope everything goes well


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think ADF can be prone to a disease called 'bloat', you might want to check that out.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Agreed to check out the "bloat" disease. Does it eat when you feed it?

As for the fish, barbs do much much better when in groups of 6+. It helps them not be aggressive towards other fish - they tend to just build a hierarchy within their "school." Rainbow sharks can be territorial. If you have the room (not sure what else is in the tank) try adding more barbs and see if that helps.


----------

